# Happy Thanks Giving!



## yen_saw (Nov 20, 2009)

Just want to wish members celebrating Thanks Giving Holiday here a Happy Thanks Giving day. And anyone travelling and visiting have a great trip and stay safe and have a great turkey meal  . Don't forget to feed your mantis too  

[SIZE=36pt]HAPPY THANKS GIVING[/SIZE]


----------



## revmdn (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. Do you think mantises like white meat or dark?


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2009)

Same to you Yen.


----------



## ismart (Nov 20, 2009)

Rick said:


> Same to you Yen.


Big +1!


----------



## Ntsees (Nov 20, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Yen - I too wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone on this forum! Man, I love this holiday! We are meeting at my mom's house this year and my wife is making Sweet Potatoes Au Gratin (with chipotle and feta cheese).


----------



## revmdn (Nov 20, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Thanks Yen - I too wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone on this forum! Man, I love this holiday! We are meeting at my mom's house this year and my wife is making Sweet Potatoes Au Gratin (with chipotle and feta cheese).


Oh, that sounds real good.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 20, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all. Do you think mantises like white meat or dark?


 :lol: I am not a picky eater  not sure about mantis  


Arkanis said:


> Thanks Yen - I too wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone on this forum! Man, I love this holiday! We are meeting at my mom's house this year and my wife is making Sweet Potatoes Au Gratin (with chipotle and feta cheese).


 Hmmm delicious! Any chance ship some over :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 20, 2009)

Yea, happy thanksgiving to one and all! ummmm, food, ummm holiday food and leftovers! whats everyone having?


----------



## sbugir (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 20, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Happy Thanksgiving


+1!

Yesterday I got a Hickory Farms box from one of my kids with the usual delicacies and a card that showed a turkey wrapped in brown paper, tied and stamped. Inside it said, "The stuffing will come in a separate envelope."


----------



## hierodula (Nov 21, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all. Do you think mantises like white meat or dark?


 :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 21, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Thanks Yen - I too wish a happy Thanksgiving to everyone on this forum! Man, I love this holiday! We are meeting at my mom's house this year and my wife is making Sweet Potatoes Au Gratin (with chipotle and feta cheese).


Ah yes! I have read that every Pilgrim Father (or Mother) included a small plastic bag among their meager possessions containing chipotle and feta cheese for the Thanksgiving celebration! Rather like the Mexican housewife's treasured (and entirely mythical) stash of annatto (Achiote) for use in _arroz con pollo_!  But happy Thanksgiving , anyway!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 21, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all, ours was like a month ago.


----------



## agent A (Nov 22, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of this wonderful forum! My favorite part of the turkey is the legs. I love stuffing and apple pie. Those are my favorite thanksgiving foods.


----------

